# Venison/Pork Breakfast Sausage



## whiskeytower (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello all, Does anyone have a good recipe for some Venison/Pork breakfast sausage? Ratio of Venison to Pork, and seasoning. I have found a couple that look good for link smoking but, have not found any for plain ol' breakfast sausage. Any suggestions are very welcome and much appreciated. On a side note anything spicy is a plus. Thanks guys and smoke on!


----------



## azbohunter (Jan 17, 2015)

whiskeytower,

Using the search bar at the top of the page, I entered "breakfast sausage venison" and many recipes appeared. Check them out...


----------



## whiskeytower (Jan 17, 2015)

Got it


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 18, 2015)

A ratio of 70% venison/ 30% pork will be good, have fun and enjoy your sausage .


----------



## raastros2 (Jan 18, 2015)

Always gotta add the pork cause the deer is too lean to stay together on its own


----------

